# VEB Plasticart 1/100 Tu-95/Tu-20



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is a 30-year old kit from the East German company VEB Plasticart.* It's more a conversation piece/curiosity than a serious scale model; I would expect that recent releases from Trumpeter are far superior.* Nevertheless, I enjoy building old, low-tech kits and seeing what I can make of them.* Hope you enjoy this result!**


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks nice. I have the bomber and airliner kits myself. I used to trade with a couple fellows from Poland and Czechoslovakia and had received a bunch of VEB kits. Usually the outlines were okay; just a general lack of detail. Fortunately most were 1/100 and you don't need so much. They used some very hard, brittle, glass like plastic, too.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> That looks nice. I have the bomber and airliner kits myself. I used to trade with a couple fellows from Poland and Czechoslovakia and had received a bunch of VEB kits. Usually the outlines were okay; just a general lack of detail. Fortunately most were 1/100 and you don't need so much. They used some very hard, brittle, glass like plastic, too.


 Right, that was just how this plastic was - a fairly brittle white plastic.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You ever build one of their Aeroflot kits? I suppose, because model building supplies were limited in the DDR, the kits included more things as decals. The basic model would come in white plastic, with silver for the appropriate metal parts like the landing gear and jet engines. The wheels came in black, etc. The kit's included a small metal container of glue too. THe large decal sheets had all of the required stripes, panels, logos, etc. Even colored areas that most kits would have you paint, like a black nose anti-glare panel, were decals. So, in the end, you got a decent looking model with what came in the box. After the fall of East Germany, I saw some of the kits sold as, I think, Master Model for a while, and I believe Revell (Germany) reboxed a couple of their later kits.


----------

